# Nvidia mcp67m problem



## diobrendo

i am running windows vista premium 32 bit. One day i started having problems with aero and i couldn't launch "hp quickplay." I have an hp laptop and according to the specs it has a geforce 7150m but according to vista it has the nvidia mcp67m. I have no idea what any of this means. I have tried installing new drivers but the never install correctly for one reason or another. in the device manager it says _"Windows cannot initialize the device driver for this hardware. (Code 37)"_ I have tried the 
uninstall then scan for changes fix but that didnt work. Later i tried the the thing where you use regedit to delete the upper and lower filters but that didnt work either. I am really confused with this issue and i have looked everywhere online for an answer.

i will be extremely gratful if anyone can help me fix this...this laptop isnt even a week old.


thanks in advance guys


----------



## emosun

Well first does the laptop have any warenty? Even if it doesnt you can take it back and tell them its only been a week and its already broken.

Or have you tried reinstalling the os? Since its brand new im guessing that you wouldnt mind giving that a try.


----------



## diobrendo

Hi I have good news and not so good news. The good news is that this morning the nvdia mcp67m was working fine I was able to use aero and everything was normal. However in the evening (right now) it came back with the error 37 thing again. Im not sure how to go about reinstalling the os because it came preinstalled on the laptop. The night before it was fixed I had disabled the device in device manager. I tried repeating this when it broak again but nothing happened. This is really starting to interest and concern me because ive never had a problem last this long.

Cheers


----------



## TheMatt

I have seen this a couple times before, and each time using the System Restore corrected the problem. I would perform a system restore to a couple days before this became an issue. The steps for using the System Restore are detailed here.


----------



## diobrendo

Im not sure how far back system restore can take you. This problem started on thanksgiving. Last night i was trying other methods to fix it so again i disabled it and then i enabled it again this morning it was fixed. I've also noticed that whenever this happens itunes will say something about the DVD\CD writer drivers and telling me to reinstall itunes. Maybe i can solve the issue by doing something manually with the drivers.

Thanks for the help


----------



## TheMatt

You can usually restore up to a month ago so the system restore should work.


----------



## diobrendo

Yeah i tried system restore but it didn't work. I have found two programs that might be causing the problem. SuperWebcam and itunes. Itunes gives me a prompt about dvd/cd drivers and superwebcam was installed the same day as itunes, when the problem started. Someone told me to see if those drivers were removed but i don't know what the drivers are called so im talking to them on their forum to see if they have any ideas.

Thanks for helping!


----------



## TheMatt

I would then try and reinstall the drivers. You can get them from the manufacturer's web site or nVidia's web site (possibly). What model laptop is this?


----------



## diobrendo

hey thanks for staying with my problem not many people are as helpful as you have been.

The laptop is a hp pavilion dv6000t series.
Every time i try to install the drivers the installer says that no drivers are compatible with my hardware or that i am not running vista premium 32 bit, which i know i am. It seems that nvidia is hiding from their customers because in their support area they are trying to redirect as many people as possible to Microsoft and computer manufacturers. I downloaded the hp driver installer for my specific device and it still came up with the annoying error messages


Thanks Again


----------



## TheMatt

Did your HP come with any specific CDs that might have drivers on them? Also, in your root directory do you see an HP folder that might contain drivers?


----------



## diobrendo

yes i do but they are the folders of the installers that don't work. I have checked everywhere for a cd but i haven't found one. Someone was wondering if there were any drivers that would be conflicting with the nvidia ones. How would i go about checking this?


----------



## TheMatt

You might want to try Driver Cleaner Pro to remove the drivers and then boot into safe mode and reinstall the drivers from HP's web site.


----------



## diobrendo

I took the laptop to circuit city today and the guy said "oh its stupid windows update it thought you had different hardware than you do. you need to install the drivers from hp.com" so i did that and the setup worked the first time but it didn't do anything at all. I tried it again and now i get the annoying installer detected that you are not running vista premium 32 bit and it closed on me. I am confused because this install did not work before i brought it to circuit city and then it worked once. I am going to try your cleaner pro thing now to see if that helps. My drivers are for the nvidia mcp67m but my actual hardware is nvidia geforce go 7150m. I am unsure what to do because the installer doesn't work anymore even after a redownload.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## TheMatt

That explanation is not plausible because even when you have Windows Update configured to automatically install updates it still only installs critical updates which do not include driver updates.


----------



## diobrendo

When windows boots up after i uninstall my driver for the mcp67m it starts installing the driver automatically when I boot up. Is that a new thing with vista?

I finally got the installer to work again but it seems that the installer is reinstalling the drivers for the mcp67m which according to circuit city are the wrong ones.

My laptop is a dv6646us if someone else (with the same laptop) could fire up device manager and tell me what this laptop is supposedto have for drivers it would be helpful. 

You said that is is not plausible that vista installs drivers on its own but i have seen it do so at start up is my computer acting different than its supposed to?.....aside form the graphic card problem and the printing problem and the hibernating problem and the mcafee problem.

I am going back to circuit city soon so if anyone could give me some possible solutions i can tell them what ive been told and it might help solve the problem

before i go id like to warn people with Compaqs that there is a problem with similar effects but is much more serious...thats what ive been told anyway....

Thanks again


----------



## TheMatt

That laptop does have the nForce 630a & GeForce 7025M in it.

You say that Windows Update has installed updates automatically before. Are you sure they were driver updates?

Can you think of anything that might have changed since it worked (other than the things suggested in this thread)?


----------



## albatross333

I also have the dv6646us laptop which is supposed to have the 7150M, but when I go to system information it says I have the MCP67m. I have also had problems with my printer. What problems did you have?


----------



## Joeypr198

7150M=MCP67M, is the same thing, I have a DV6625us and i have the same issue. If you go to the nvidia control panel it says 7150m/630m, but in other places like DEVICE manager it says mcp67m. Also, you should visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/windows_vista_hotfixes.html. You are supposed to download the driver from www.hp.com, it's about 130MB, try to ROLLBACK DRIVER in the DEVICE MANAGER and then install the new driver. If any of this works, your final option is a system recovery and the install the new driver.


----------



## DJ-MeXsTa

Im havin a similar problem with my Compaq Laptop. Ive got NVIDIA MCP67M for graphics but after about 30 minutes - 1 hour of useage, the system suddenly freezes then the screen goes black then it goes blue screen.

Ive only had this since Christmas and its really gettin on my nerves.

Any recommendations?


----------



## liam2282

Hi

Did anyone have any luck with this? I have a HP DV 9605ea laptop that freezes, goes to black screen then blue screen in windows vista home premium.

I have updated the drivers via the hp website, no good.

I have done a full factory reset, no good, updated drivers on the nvidia site using edited inf file, no good...

I am running out of ideas!!

Anyone help please?

Do I need more drivers other than the normal nvidia display ones???

Also uped the video memory in the bios to 128mb - no good...

On the verge of returning it....

Thanks


----------



## CowboysPlace

It seems a lot of people are having the same problem with this graphics card I have been to every website/help form I could find and talked to HP more times than I Care to count! I have updated the driver through HP's website like they recommended unfortunately I still get the same errors so I am doing the only thing I knew left to do send it in to get fixed. I am not looking forward to not having a computer especially considering this laptop is only a month old I hope you all have better luck than what I had in finding a solution to this annoying problem.


----------



## TheMatt

If it's only a month old then you might be able to return it to the store you bought it from rather than going through HP.


----------



## jerstar

hey guys i now purchase a new Hp pavilion dv 9628 and i install a few games and the refresh rate was moving slow. when i checked out the refresh rate it only had 60. is there anything that i can do to increase the refresh rate to a high one thanks


----------



## TheMatt

It's more likely that your framerate is low, not your refresh rate. The human eye can't see more than 60FPS or 60Hz.

Please start your own thread for this as this is an unrelated issue.


----------



## emosun

Actually I just got done watching a show all about eyes on the discovery channel, and our eyes only see bout 30 to 32 fps.


----------



## TheMatt

It depends on the person. I can notice a difference between 30FPS and 50FPS, but 30 is still pretty smooth.


----------



## emosun

Only if your pc dipped below the 30/32 at anytime could you tell , otherwise no , no one sees faster then 30 to 32 fps. Most people count the highest frame rate there pc gets , when there suppose to count the lowest. So if your game jumps between 24 to 30fps , your getting 24 fps and not 30, which you could see as being slower. But if your game runs at a minimum of 30 to 32 fps , it wouldn't look any different then any higher frame rate. Try converting a video once , make one version 30 to 32 fps and another 50fps and you wont be able to tell the difference.


----------



## CowboysPlace

If anyone is still having problems with their video card as indicated in the previous posts the problem doesn't seem to be the video card but instead the bios at least that's the way I understand it from HP...
I to spent way too much time trying to solve the error by installing new drivers etc etc without any luck!
I finally got fed up and sent it into HP and upon its return which only took two days (shocking) their paperwork indicates they repaired/replaced the bios.
Not been too familiar with laptops I don't know what all that entails but since I have had a back I haven't had any of the errors I previously had problems with so you might want to look into that if you're still having trouble.


----------



## _ThiagoSV

Helo buddies, this is my first post. I have this same problem that freezes the screen and shows the "bluescreen of death" on my dv9605ea HP laptop when I put it on the fullscreen mode. I'm looking for a solution, does anyone have an idea??
Maybe I have some warranty problems because I live in Brazil and I bought it in London and the man that sold me this one had said that this wasn't a world wide warranty. Thanks anyway.


----------



## TheMatt

Try booting into safe mode and see if the BSOD persists.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315222


----------



## RIGHTE0US

Ok all, here's the deal on this NVIDIA MCP67M, geforce go 7150m
nForce 630a & GeForce 7025M. Yes Matt it is in Microsofts updates and what it does is two things. The first is, it blows your Bois out of whack as the updates are "General" updates for Vista OSs alone and "NOT" for these HP/Compaq laptops systems. They (Microsoft) also update the driver for graphic/display on these which they have no right in doing so as the drivers installed with the update have nothing to do with our graphics cards or display drivers in any way shape or form. NVIDIA is also dodging this issue by rerouting all with who iquire of the same problem to HP/Compaq who provide a driver that will NOT niether fix the problem nor install thanks to Micosofts screw-up. As far as I can see, compaq/Hp are either in financial trouble and are working with Micrsoft for the bail-out by botching up all our laptops without making it publicly known, or they are all just morons who keep putting whatever parts fit together and look good to the consumer so sales rise. 
Here's another little tid bit none of you will find within your systems. We all received a Bios update for our batteries (I watch to see whats going in and out of my computers) that doesnt show anywhere in the system once installed. The outcome - my battery is now starting to drain down since said update was installed. 
I have been a member here in this forum for just about a year or so and I do remember seeing alot of people having issues after updates, so when I bought this laptop, I turned the updates off as soon as I powered it up. Just this past summer I installed a new aintivirus software and also wanted to update windows defender, without paying attention (three yr olds can be distracting) I turned the auto updates on and from there on out its been dooms day in the making.
At this time, a friend and myself are downloading and tearing down every NVIDIA driver made, as well as thier Bois drivers and are trying to see which can be mixed and migled to keep this new HP DV6707us going/running back in original boxed configuration and will be removing the entire update process out of Windows Vista completely. The mentioned friend has just lost his entire OS on a 5 month old Dell due to updates alone. First he lost his Duo drives and then the system and has never had a virus or worm as he only uses his systems for work. He's now running XP Pro sp2 and will not go with anything else again. Perfomance updates are great if you have problems with your computer, but as for those of us who have had no problems, we need nothing but more space and speed.


----------



## RIGHTE0US

Please excuse my typos, fat fingers dont work well with these little buttons...lol


----------



## grampyjoe

Just spent time with HP online chat...directed me to download BIOS upgrade(in HP downloads) sp39358.exe flash my bios and also reload my ACPI Fixed Feature Button (in device manager/System devices). I now can close my laptop and when I open my cover...voila! the screen comes up. Keep you posted to see if it remains this way. Hated walking up to a blank screen, all the blue lights below it are on, but no picture.


----------

